# Killin' time watching ski vids



## legalskier (Mar 19, 2020)

Now that we're all self-isolating at home, at least we can watch vids of being out there. I'm getting kind of addicted to these racing vids- here are some good ones:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9Sco6zLmsc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbjdhunaUjY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mPZQmQpvHI

Share your faves here.....


----------



## kingslug (Mar 20, 2020)

I like the Red Bull free ski  ones..


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 20, 2020)

I just recently discovered that Amazon Prime video has a bunch of Warren Miller movies. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 20, 2020)

A fan of the Red Bull series as well.  My favorites are the every day crash compilations ,I can sympathize I had a few concussions in my early 20's 
My favorite Internet ski save https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5wRmadnJ4M  2:21


----------



## legalskier (Mar 20, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> A fan of the Red Bull series as well.  My favorites are the every day crash compilations ,I can sympathize I had a few concussions in my early 20's
> My favorite Internet ski save https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5wRmadnJ4M  2:21



:-o


----------



## urungus (Mar 27, 2020)

Hot Dog The Movie was finally released on Blu Ray this month as an unrated “Producers Cut” with previously unseen bonus footage.  What the fuck is a Chinese Downhill ?


----------



## dblskifanatic (Mar 28, 2020)

I go to YouTube and search on full ski movies and many pop up.

This was fun to watch and there days worth.

https://youtu.be/QlU5v694CKI




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## legalskier (Mar 28, 2020)

Ouch!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrf8RomzjBk


----------



## legalskier (Apr 3, 2020)

Good soundtrack, great vid-

https://vimeo.com/296447279?utm_sou...il&utm_term=0_db472ef8a5-35624f4f09-150450625


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 8, 2020)

Throwback Thursday movie, a classic...... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqQ0Y-3RQ1I


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 8, 2020)

It’s Wednesday [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 8, 2020)

WoodCore said:


> Throwback Thursday movie, a classic...... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqQ0Y-3RQ1I



Ah, good choice.

The movie that got me hooked to Sugarbush:


https://youtu.be/FMa-xsbxinY


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mikec142 (Apr 10, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> Ah, good choice.
> 
> The movie that got me hooked to Sugarbush:
> 
> ...




I don't have the patience to watch the whole movie...what time does the Sugarbush part start?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 10, 2020)

mikec142 said:


> I don't have the patience to watch the whole movie...what time does the Sugarbush part start?



It's the very first segment.


----------



## mikec142 (Apr 12, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> It's the very first segment.



Haha!  Thx.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 13, 2020)

That is some retro stuff!  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## legalskier (Apr 22, 2020)

You can watch this ski movie for free...
https://unofficialnetworks.com/2020/04/21/full-movie-frozen-chairlift/

....then again, why would anyone want to?
:lol:


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 29, 2020)




----------

